# Wichita Falls



## MikeBoley

Open is up and runnung. Triple shot right to left. Right bird thrown to left retired. Middle thrown to right angle back along a dry creek. Flyer deep on left shot to right. Quick test, dogs in control at this juncture.

Derby finishing first series.


----------



## savage25xtreme

Derby to the 2nd:
1. 2. 3. 4. 5. 7. 8. 9. 10. 12. 13. 14. 15. 16. 18. 19. 20. 21. 22

Dog 6 scratched.


----------



## savage25xtreme

Derby to the 3rd
2. 3. 7. 9. 10. 12. 13. 15. 18. 19. 20. 21. 22


----------



## savage25xtreme

Derby
1st - 3
2nd - 20
3rd - 2
4th - 7
RJ - 21
J - 9. 10. 15


----------



## MikeBoley

Open callbacks to landblind 
2,3,5-8,14-22,24-31,33-37,39,40,42-47,49-55,57-69,71-79

65 dogs back. 17 starts


----------



## DKR

*Qual New Time*

Just noticed this on another thread;


*The Qualifying stake at the Wichita Falls FT this Saturday will be moved from 10:00am to 8:30am so that we can better handle expected wet grounds. Please let everybody know the new start times.

Thanks,

Tim West for Charles Bearden*


----------



## T.Lanczak

Bay Blue's All American Girl "Libby" WINS the Derby at Witchita Falls RC on 3/8/13. This is Back To Back WINS for Ms. Libby & puts her on the National Derby List with 13pts!!! CONGRATULATIONS To John & Martha Russell for being great owners & Excellent trainers of this little girl!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak

Also Congrats to my friends Sharon and Hal Gierman for placing third with Libby's brother MARTY!!!


----------



## Dave Mirek

Any more updates on the open?


----------



## MikeBoley

Open callbacks to waterblind.
2,3,6,8,14-21,27,29,30,33,35-37,39,40,43,44,49-54,57-60,62,63,66,68,69,72-78
45 dogs 57 starts. Weather cloudy with gusting south winds 15-20 mph


----------



## Dave Mirek

Thanks, keep the updates coming!


----------



## savage25xtreme

Q cal back to WB
2, 7, 13, 14, 16, 18, 22, 26, 27


----------



## Tom Watson

The Amateur stake is done, or nearly done. A squall line is coming through and all the vehicles were removed from the field to the roadside. There may be one or two dogs left to run after the rain passes.

The test was a shortish triple through heavy cover with two retired.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

MikeBoley said:


> Open callbacks to waterblind.
> 2,3,6,8,14-21,27,29,30,33,35-37,39,40,43,44,49-54,57-60,62,63,66,68,69,72-78
> 45 dogs 57 starts. Weather cloudy with gusting south winds 15-20 mph


*WOW!! Sounds fun*;-)


----------



## Tom Watson

Am callbacks to land blind: 2,4,5,6;7,8,10,11,12,13,
15,19,20,21,25,26,27,28,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40
45,46,50,51,53.


----------



## Tom Watson

Open dogs back to water marks: 2,8,14,16,18,19,20,21,
27,29,33,36,37,39,43,44,50,54,57,58,59,63,66,73,74.
25 dogs.


----------



## DKR

savage25xtreme said:


> Q cal back to WB
> 2, 7, 13, 14, 16, 18, 22, 26, 27



Did they finish the Q?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tom Watson said:


> Open dogs back to water marks: 2,8,14,16,18,19,20,21,
> 27,29,33,36,37,39,43,44,50,54,57,58,59,63,66,73,74.
> 25 dogs.


That's got to be a very long day.


----------



## Tom Watson

Seven or eight dogs left to run the Amateur land blind this morning. The cold and wind will be on the judges team for the water blind to follow.


----------



## Mike W.

Qual -

1- Ike/Gunzer
2- Burke/ Price
3- Abbey/Morrison
4-??


----------



## Mike W.

Am to the WB

2-4-7-8-10-19-20-21-26-27-28-32-33-36-37-38-39


17 dogs


----------



## Dave Mirek

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Mike W.

44 degrees, overcast, 20-30mph wind.

Wichita Falls at it's finest.

Open running last series. Well over 1/2 way, and only 2 clean jobs so far.


----------



## Dave Mirek

What dogs are clean?


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur to the 4th:

4,7,8,10,19,21,26,32,36,38


----------



## Dave Mirek

Any final results? Thanks for all the info


----------



## Jiggy

Open:
1-Skye/Erhardt
2-Riot/Trott
3-Piper/Edwards
4-Inca/Gunzer

Not sure of Jams. Sorry. 

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Dave Mirek

Thanks, congrats to all


----------



## Mike W.

*Amateur Results*

1st - Woody/Larry Morgan
2nd - Henry/ Bob Starford 
3rd - ?/Bill McKnight
4th - Dealer/Marv Baumer

RJ - John Russell/Pie


----------



## TMURRAY

junfan68 said:


> *Amateur Results*
> 
> 1st - Woody/Larry Morgan
> 2nd - Henry/ Bob Starford
> 3rd - ?/Bill McKnight
> 4th - Dealer/Marv Baumer
> 
> RJ - John Russell/Pie


Congrats to Bob and Donna Starford and Henry!!!!!!! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## DaveHare

Congrats Kenny Trott & Marcy Wright At Horsetooth Retrievers, and to Brad &Diane Clow for Riot's 2nd place finish in the open.
Dave Hare


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to the Ams who placed and finished. Also to the Pros and Open dogs. Big thanks to the Judges who gave up their time to judge in the wind and rain. The WFRC and Charles Bearden put on a heck of a trial.


----------



## Jill Chalmers

Great News about Riot! Whoo too! Congrats Kenny, Marcy, Brad and Diane.


----------



## arourke

Congratulations to Alice Woodyard and her new FC Aksarben's Black Skyy and to Rob Erhardt for winning the open with Skyy.


----------



## savage25xtreme

MikeBoley said:


> The WFRC and Charles Bearden put on a heck of a trial.


I'll second that, I hope Charles sleeps for 2 days to recover. Heck of a trial on some fantastic grounds. Mike Bearden did a hell of a job keeping the Qual/Derby moving, we had less than 30 minutes of waiting all weekend.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*
Congrats to all!

Aaron*


----------



## jgrammer

arourke said:


> Congratulations to Alice Woodyard and her new FC Aksarben's Black Skyy and to Rob Erhardt for winning the open with Skyy.


I'll second that! Way to go Rob, FC Skyy and Alice!!!


----------



## Mike W.

Thanks to Charles & Mike Bearden, Tim West, Gavin Bell, Judy & Kent Carter, Mike Boley and everyone else who helped put on the trial.

I thought the Amateur judges set up a very good trial, with outstanding blinds. Open judges got behind but came back wtih a big last series that got the seperation they needed.

Congratulations to everyone who placed, finished, and those who tried but came up short.


----------



## huntinman

junfan68 said:


> Qual -
> 
> 1- Ike/Gunzer
> 2- Burke/ Price
> 3- Abbey/Morrison
> 4-??


Hey Frank... Nice job on the Qual 2nd with your Derby dog! Qualified All-Age!


----------



## Jim Scarborough

arourke said:


> Congratulations to Alice Woodyard and her new FC Aksarben's Black Skyy and to Rob Erhardt for winning the open with Skyy.



ME TOO. Way to go Rob. Congratulations Alice. Very cool.


----------

